# The Coffee Book - Luttinger & Dicum



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

After the totally useless 'The Coffee Book' by Jacki Baxter, which I've ridiculed in an earlier post, it has been great to read a book woth an identical title that is absolutely superb.

And the big difference is: this book contains absolutely no information whatsoever on brewing, roasting or tasting coffee, or the machines involved! Instead it provides a historical overview, details of consumption trends, sustainability issues and the growth of speciality coffees and the associated chains, etc, etc.

I suppose that there's no really new information in it that can't be gathered from the web, but it is nice to have it all in one place and in such a readable and easily accessible format. Dry and dusty it certainly ain't! That isn't to say that it doesn't cover the issues in some depth, and with some academic bearing, but what it has done is to spur me on to even further research of some of the issues discussed. It's made a welcome change to look at some of the wider issues surrounding coffee, rather than reading yet more how-to's and equipment reviews.

Highly recommended. Available from Hasbean at £10 (and it didn't cost me any extra in carriage when I ordered it with a few kilos of greens.)

EDIT: Damn - just realised that I've put this in a totally inappropriate part of the Forum - can Mods shift it somewhere else, please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for your review

Not a boo I have heard of but will check it out

Have shifted to an appropriate section for you


----------

